# Feature: Leave audio on when exiting the car...



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok I didn't realize how much I miss this but I always turn up the radio on my cars and leave the car in ACC mode while I wash them. This way I can listen to tunes (although muffled) while I wash the car. Anyway to get our Tesla's to do this? I was hoping that I could control it on my phone when that feature came up but it doesn't show up on the app when the car is shut down.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Elon has mentioned Party Mode is coming, that would be the ideal way. Just trying to think through this though, from the app perhaps you could "start the car", I do believe someone is supposed to get in the car within a few minutes or it shuts itself back off. You might also try leaving your key card on the console so the car thinks it should be started and running. Haven't tried either, but both are thoughts on how to get the car to think it should be started and on despite no one being in the drivers seat. I don't know the amount of weight needed to trigger the seat sensor, but maybe throw a sack of potatoes or other similar object in the drivers seat, just trick the car to thinking someone is sitting there.


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

1.Leave your phone in the car and roll down the window.
Get out of the car and shut the door (music shuts off).
Reach through window and tap center screen to turn music back on.
Hit window switch to roll up and move arm quickly out of the way.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Wouldn't a Bluetooth speaker be easier? That's my carwashing solution. When I'm doing wheels and windows and stuff I just keep my phone in the car and the music keeps going.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

ummgood said:


> This way I can listen to tunes (although muffled) while I wash the car. Anyway to get our Tesla's to do this?


Ouch! Isn't that kind of like getting a full body massage from a beautiful woman while wearing a spacesuit? Or taking a sauna while wearing motorcycle racing leathers and helmet?


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

I wanted this for Halloween...wanted to play a scary track from the car for trick or treaters.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

GDN said:


> Elon has mentioned Party Mode is coming, that would be the ideal way. Just trying to think through this though, from the app perhaps you could "start the car", I do believe someone is supposed to get in the car within a few minutes or it shuts itself back off. You might also try leaving your key card on the console so the car thinks it should be started and running. Haven't tried either, but both are thoughts on how to get the car to think it should be started and on despite no one being in the drivers seat. I don't know the amount of weight needed to trigger the seat sensor, but maybe throw a sack of potatoes or other similar object in the drivers seat, just trick the car to thinking someone is sitting there.


Thanks I'll try some of those.



GregRF said:


> 1.Leave your phone in the car and roll down the window.
> Get out of the car and shut the door (music shuts off).
> Reach through window and tap center screen to turn music back on.
> Hit window switch to roll up and move arm quickly out of the way.


This might just work thanks! If I sever an arm it is your fault.



Jason Krellner said:


> Wouldn't a Bluetooth speaker be easier? That's my carwashing solution. When I'm doing wheels and windows and stuff I just keep my phone in the car and the music keeps going.


Ummm maybe when I am at home I could lug out our speaker we use at the pool. It would be weird at the self serve car wash though. (FYI I usually go late at night when I am by myself so I am not annoying anyone.



PNWmisty said:


> Ouch! Isn't that kind of like getting a full body massage from a beautiful woman while wearing a spacesuit? Or taking a sauna while wearing motorcycle racing leathers and helmet?


Yeah not even close. At least you would have a beautiful woman close. Sometimes what outfit you wear doesn't matter.



jsanford said:


> I wanted this for Halloween...wanted to play a scary track from the car for trick or treaters.


Ooh that would be cool.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

jsanford said:


> I wanted this for Halloween...wanted to play a scary track from the car for trick or treaters.


I've seen a model X in some kind of demo mode, playing music, with doors opening and closing, lights flashing and mirrors moving in/out. It reminded me of some of the Christmas light/music shows. How was that done?


----------

